# Sponsored Family Stream Visitor Visa Refused for Spouse



## shivapokala (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone.. 

I am PR holder since 2014 and got married in Mar 2018. I have applied for offshore partner visa for my wife (she is not working) in Oct 13th 2018. And applied for Visiting visa (sponsored family stream - 600) in 4th Week of Oct 2018. Visa issued only for 3 months with single entry.

So she had travel back to India in Feb 2019. 

Recently i have applied for same visitor visa (sponsored family stream 600) in April 9th 2019 but it's got refused citing that temporary entrant requirements(602.211) not met. Really shocked with this outcome. All necessary documents attached. 

Could you please suggest on next steps. 

1. What is minimum gap to apply for visitor visa again and which stream should i apply for this time (Sponsored Family or Tousit Visa)

2. Or is it better to wait for Partner Visa outcome (it's been 7 months so far, not sure how long its going to take more  )

3. Any review petition can be filed for visit visa refusal ?

4. What is the minimum bank balance an applicant should have if we are applying for Tourist visa ? (My wife was having 3 Lakhs only and she is not employed and i am am employed here i thought Sponsored Family is best in my wife's case) but this refusal gave me huge SHOCK.


Even though we married, we could not stay together due to this wait and refusal.  

Looking forward to your valuable feedback / comments


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivapokala said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> I am PR holder since 2014 and got married in Mar 2018. I have applied for offshore partner visa for my wife (she is not working) in Oct 13th 2018. And applied for Visiting visa (sponsored family stream - 600) in 4th Week of Oct 2018. Visa issued only for 3 months with single entry.
> 
> ...


You have been refused under the Section of medical treatment 

602.211
The applicant seeks to visit Australia, or remain in Australia temporarily, for the purposes of medical treatment or for related purposes.


I think there is some mistake either by you when applying or by the case officer

Cheers


----------



## shivapokala (Jan 15, 2019)

NB said:


> You have been refused under the Section of medical treatment
> 
> 602.211
> The applicant seeks to visit Australia, or remain in Australia temporarily, for the purposes of medical treatment or for related purposes.
> ...


My Apologies NB, refusal reason is 600.211.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivapokala said:


> My Apologies NB, refusal reason is 600.211.


Apparently the CO is not convinced that she is a genuine temporary visitor 

Consult a Mara agent

They can give you the best advice on the next course 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Well... honestly it makes perfect sense to me, it's only been 2-3 months since she has left Australia and you are applying for another visitor visa. Plus she is not working which has a very very strong impact against her case. She doesn't have employment and has little money in her bank account, a CO would suspect that she will stay illegally in the country as she is struggling for money/employment in her home country. (Not saying that thats her situation).

You could try to apply for another tourist visa - its usually better than appealing but try to provide more GTE proof (ie does she have any assets at home? family?) perhaps do more research or consult an agent.


----------



## shivapokala (Jan 15, 2019)

*shivaprakashp*



outrageous_view said:


> Well... honestly it makes perfect sense to me, it's only been 2-3 months since she has left Australia and you are applying for another visitor visa. Plus she is not working which has a very very strong impact against her case. She doesn't have employment and has little money in her bank account, a CO would suspect that she will stay illegally in the country as she is struggling for money/employment in her home country. (Not saying that thats her situation).
> 
> You could try to apply for another tourist visa - its usually better than appealing but try to provide more GTE proof (ie does she have any assets at home? family?) perhaps do more research or consult an agent.



Thanks for the feedback OV, 
But here my wife has already an application in progress for permanent residency and i have not invited any friend, she is my spouse and by definition we need to live together and also she abide the rules of first visit visa and went back to India. 

I honestly don't understand how come they think that visit intention is not genuine. A wife's intention to meet his husband is not genuine? seriously ?

And also it made wonder how come they gave only single entry visa with 3 months period for her first visit visa. 

Anyhow thanks for the reply mate..


----------



## shivapokala (Jan 15, 2019)

shivapokala said:


> Thanks for the feedback OV,
> But here my wife has already an application in progress for permanent residency and i have not invited any friend, she is my spouse and by definition we need to live together and also she abide the rules of first visit visa and went back to India.
> 
> I honestly don't understand how come they think that visit intention is not genuine. A wife's intention to meet his husband is not genuine? seriously ?
> ...


And also wondering, i applied for Sponsored Family Visitor Visa which means financials should be checked on Sponsor why on applicant ? Just an honest question..


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

shivapokala said:


> Thanks for the feedback OV,
> But here my wife has already an application in progress for permanent residency and i have not invited any friend, she is my spouse and by definition we need to live together and also she abide the rules of first visit visa and went back to India.
> 
> I honestly don't understand how come they think that visit intention is not genuine. A wife's intention to meet his husband is not genuine? seriously ?
> ...


It's not that it is not a genuine visit , it is not a genuine TEMPORARY visit, which is usually the case if they are unemployed or seems like they are struggling with money. Visitor visas are not meant for long term stay, most visitor visas are only 3 months. 

You should've applied for onshore partner visa.



shivapokala said:


> And also wondering, i applied for Sponsored Family Visitor Visa which means financials should be checked on Sponsor why on applicant ? Just an honest question..


Once again, to prove GTE. It's not about your money, it's the fact that she isn't employed and she doesn't have much money, imagine how that looks like to an officer? seems like a chance that she will remain in the country illegally because she is unable to find employment/money back home.


----------



## shivapokala (Jan 15, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> It's not that it is not a genuine visit , it is not a genuine TEMPORARY visit, which is usually the case if they are unemployed or seems like they are struggling with money. Visitor visas are not meant for long term stay, most visitor visas are only 3 months.
> 
> You should've applied for onshore partner visa.
> 
> ...



Another question OV, will this refusal affect on my Wife's Partner Visa ?

How long is good to wait for applying visit visa again ? (Since Partner Visa applied 7 months ago and as per processing time i might still have to wait for 7 more months)


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

shivapokala said:


> Another question OV, will this refusal affect on my Wife's Partner Visa ?
> 
> How long is good to wait for applying visit visa again ? (Since Partner Visa applied 7 months ago and as per processing time i might still have to wait for 7 more months)


It won't have any effect on your partner visa.

There is no fixed time period, you could appeal right away but It depends on how strong your case is. If she owns house/assets in home country that can be proof of GTE. If she has only travelled to Australia that is another reason against your case.


----------



## pavan821 (Mar 8, 2020)

shivapokala said:


> And also wondering, i applied for Sponsored Family Visitor Visa which means financials should be checked on Sponsor why on applicant ? Just an honest question..


Can you please advise when you got your spouse visa? Did they refuse the visitor visa as they are already processing the spouse visa application? 

I am in the same situation as you and not sure what went wrong. A wife/husband can visit their partner in Australia only on visitor visa or partner visa. So it does not make sense to me when they refuse sponsored family stream visa unless they have an intention to fasten the spouse visa. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

pavan821 said:


> Can you please advise when you got your spouse visa? Did they refuse the visitor visa as they are already processing the spouse visa application?
> 
> I am in the same situation as you and not sure what went wrong. A wife/husband can visit their partner in Australia only on visitor visa or partner visa. So it does not make sense to me when they refuse sponsored family stream visa unless they have an intention to fasten the spouse visa. Any thoughts welcome.


Hi pavan, Shiva
did you guys applied again and got 600 Family sponsor visa? any updates on 309 visa status.. please share your experiences/inputs..


----------

